# So It's Friday...



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

...who's wearing what?

Aqua Terra Chrono for me:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Seiko for me...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 4


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

1970 Accutron for me


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Starting today with *Rolex GMT Master* 1990 or thereabouts










Will later switch back to "beater"










Better get back to the "books" exam is closing in fast.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wore this over night....

*Rotary Elite 200m*


















Now wearing this.....

*Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive*


















As usual, no doubt something else later


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Todays watch, tonight? 









Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

RLT20 for me today


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Seiko Kinetic * for me today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This now...............SMP later


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Griff said:


> This now...............SMP later


Every time I see that one Griff I'm struck by how classy it looks, lovely watch!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I could email a pic to someone if they would be kind enough to post it up for me.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

http://img472.imageshack.us/my.php?image=garrard19621gf.jpg

Progress I suppose, I have managed to post a link, how do I get the image onto the page direct?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If you right click on your picture in imageshake then select copy image location

now in your rlt post window click on the little picture of a tree, the insert image icon

now paste the image location into that dialogue box and voila


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

1973 Accutron, I must change the strap, this is a nasty synthetic one I nicked off my Slava.










Russ you need to click on the insert image button (little pic of a tree) which will pop up a box to paste the address of your photo in. If you can edit your post which shows the url, stick img in square brackets before the url and /img in square brackets after and it should be fine.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry about this. Right clicking the image only gives an option to copy, not copy image location. Also when I click onto the icon, the option to paste is greyed out.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when you right click do you get an option for "properties" ?

If so click that then copy the location

Just so you know what your looking for the img location is:

http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/8269/garrard19621gf.jpg


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Bingo, or half a bingo, lol.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

right you've got the thumbnail there imageshake use a th in the address

http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/8269/garrard19621gf.th.jpg

so just delete the .th after garrard19621gf and befor .jpg

http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/8269/garrard19621gf.jpg

Ah I see you got it


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I feel like I'm in the forums now. Some nice watches out there on wrists today, hope you like the look of my Garrard.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Gone with this one today, haven't worn it in a while. Good solid watch, nice to be reacquainted with it!










Rich


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This for a change


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Back to my Oris addiction XXL Full Day










Cheers Mal


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Still this.. I so love it...


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Foztex

What kind of magazine is that you're reading??
















Nin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Russ said:


>


Great photo, cool watch, well done Russ


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Moving up from last weeks Â£1.60 watch to this weeks Â£10 watch







I like it.










Nice Oris Mal, I particularly like the full day.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Foztex
> 
> What kind of magazine is that you're reading?? ohmy.gif biggrin.gif
> 
> Nin










I've just spotted that sounds like the sort of thing Ian would read for tips with his cycling shorts


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As usual felt like a change, so now wearing this....

*Buran Chronograph, 25 Jewel, Valjoux 7750.*


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

pg tips said:


> > Foztex
> >
> > What kind of magazine is that you're reading?? ohmy.gif biggrin.gif
> >
> ...


Wispy bra?

At this time of day?

flippin 'eck.

I'm wearing this btw:










Mac

is that a watch or a flask?









Sorry couldn't resist


















mach 0.0013137 said:


> As usual felt like a change, so now wearing this....
> 
> *Buran Chronograph, 25 Jewel, Valjoux 7750.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nin said:


> Mac
> 
> is that a watch or a flask?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Mac

that is a watch.

This is a flask


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nin, I meant the tight fitting knickers, although there's no telling with Ian.








btw


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Nin, I meant the tight fitting knickers, although there's no telling with Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes - the lycra. I have a pair of mountain bike shorts with lycra and padded insert around the crucial bits. Very comfy. The fella in the shop reckoned they make the wearer look like he has an enormous d*ck.

I reckon they just make me look like and enormous d*ck. Wearing a nappy. (That's not an enormous duck by the way)

Ta for the kewlpics - here's another. I have more but bandwidth is a bit low today (mine, not PC's)










Nin


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is that ex mac or did you get Roy to do you that?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nin said:


> Mac
> 
> that is a watch.
> 
> This is a flask


Oh well if we`re talking canteens....

*Zeno EA-02, Euro Navy Canteen Diver, 21 Jewel Miyota.*


















OK not as big as yours but I do wear it, even to work sometimes


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Is that ex mac or did you get Roy to do you that?


Hi PG.

Mac's dead right. For once I led the field!

Mine's a 2824-2 with a screw-down crown. Roy has just replaced the crystal - I was wearing it so much it got badly damaged. I'm being a bit more careful now.









That's an old pic tho - it's now on an NSA 2 bracelet.

Nin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Is that ex mac or did you get Roy to do you that?


No I nicked the idea off him, mines a 2801, his is a 2824-2 auto


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don;t wear my 69 much which is odd cos every time I get it out I realise how much i like it, yesterday for eg when I took the side by side shot with the W10 it started running with just a single wind (I have the mw) the lume was already starting to charge up you could see the colour change after about 5 mins. I wore it the whole day yesterday after i had finished taking the pics.

I'd never thought of putting one on a bracelet.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I don;t wear my 69 much which is odd cos every time I get it out I realise how much i like it, yesterday for eg when I took the side by side shot with the W10 it started running with just a single wind (I have the mw) the lume was already starting to charge up you could see the colour change after about 5 mins. I wore it the whole day yesterday after i had finished taking the pics.
> 
> I'd never thought of putting one on a bracelet.


Understated, slim, practical, rugged, reliable, looks good and plenty of other good things you can say about it . I find I wear my 69 and my RLT 11 pretty much all the time now. That's partly why Cammy was able to inherit my old RLT 15!

But I'm keen to see what Roy kicks out next .........


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> > Foztex
> >
> > What kind of magazine is that you're reading?? ohmy.gif biggrin.gif
> >
> ...


I was looking for a background for a 70's watch and remembered we've these three postcard books at home. They are a hoot. The pic is from one called "catalogue woman" the other 2 are "catalogue Man" and "hello Girls (hunks from 70's magazine ad's)" great stuff, some seriously naff outfits.

The accutron is very clear and tidy, but not terribly interesting so I picked that page to give everyone something to look at









Heres the full page for 'interested parties' ahem. Some good tips


















Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nin said:


> But I'm keen to see what Roy kicks out next .........


He told me yesterday he has a couple of divers on the go but wouldn't give more details, the buger


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Andy Man !














You the man, man.

I'm so unhip it's a wonder my bum doesn't fall off

(with acknowledgements and apologies to Douglas Adams)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Nin said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm keen to see what Roy kicks out next .........
> ...


Hope his wife doesnt catch him with them


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

G7000 with negative digital display, which doesn't show in a piccy as usual.

D.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

foztex said:


> 1973 Accutron, I must change the strap, this is a nasty synthetic one I nicked off my Slava.


Hey, I have the same thing! No, not the Accutron, I mean the nasty synthetic brown strap off a Slava (it was the best thing about the Slava














). I'm currently using it on a Vostok, because it's still better than the crap straps that usually come with Vostoks and Raketas!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Auguste Reymond regulator with what looks like gold chatons for the jewels maybe?:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Seiko SKX779 'Black Monster' for me today. I'd post a shot but the camera's battery is flat.

You all know what they look like anyway!









Andrew.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Busy day today so only just getting chance to post in this thread.

I'm wearing my lightly modified Alba Manta Ray 200m diver today - big solid well made watch but very comfortable to wear.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still with the RLT20 but decided to go for a strap change


















What do you think goes well


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Still with the RLT20 but decided to go for a strap change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Phil,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice photo 

Its the 20mm version of the 22mm bracelet that Ive got on my Tuna can.....


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Nice photo
> 
> Its the 20mm version of the 22mm bracelet that Ive got on my Tuna can.....


It's very nice. Could either you or Phil please PM the details of where you got them from.

This for me today:










Cheers, Olly


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

done


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just got back and have been wearing this all week .... a good traveller


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> > Foztex
> >
> > What kind of magazine is that you're reading?? ohmy.gif biggrin.gif
> >
> ...












Just for you Paul







.

They're getting very baggy now and not giving the support they once did







.

Vostok today, but fob watch tonight







.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today it has been this










Although it is now on a yellow sharkskin strap, will have to get a picture soon.

And a Poljot too.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice Slava Joolz  .


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Bit late to post, but my latest watch, sorry for bad picture:










Thanks and have a great weekend

deano


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This one for me, now on a period bracelet.

E-Bay sellers pic. who turned out to be a Forum member and fine chap to deal with


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Still with the RLT20 but decided to go for a strap change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that strap Phil?

It looks great.

Toby


----------

